# Wart or Varucca or??



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

It would be best to consult a vet. Is this something you are able to do?


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought id check here before going to the vet, its only a tiny lump so far and my dog is unaware of it since it turned up about 2 to 3 years ago, but it is slowly getting larger.

it could be a "*Cutaneous inverted papillomas* are most often seen in young dogs between 8 months to 3 years of age. These lesions are usually on the abdomen and groin and are small, raised masses with a central pore opening to the skin." This sounds more like that bump as it has a central hole that I've not seen on warts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Definitely consult with your vet on that. It looks like something I would want to have removed or evaluated.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I definitely agree with the others--see a vet!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks to me like a parasitic worm skin infection. Run to the vet asap before it spreads.

https://www.merckvetmanual.com/dog-owners/skin-disorders-of-dogs/parasitic-worms-of-the-skin-in-dogs


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hie yourself and Cody off to the vet, sir. Even if it should be "just a wart", those are contagious to other dogs (or Cody got the virus from another dog). Whatever it is, it looks quite irritated. Is it where he can scratch at it? 

It's far easier and less expensive to have it evaluated, possibly removed, if it's still quite small. Is there only the one? Is your vet one that you can send photos to, to go give some guidance?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Well now I know exactly what those are: sebaceous adenomas. Zooey is seeing a dermatologist for them. That one in the picture is in the infected stage, so hopefully you got antibiotic ointment. Zooey gets Muricin put on twice/day. Once the infection is gone, she will have this one and several more frozen off. They are benign 99+% of the time, according to my dermatologist vet, but when they come and go like this and get infected, it is time to remove them (but only when they are in the healed stage). They are not contagious to other dogs.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Well now I know exactly what those are: sebaceous adenomas. Zooey gets Muricin put on twice/day.


Thank you for letting me know, I've been applying apple cider vinegar but its done nothing yet. Ill get that Muricin and get it sorted now. My other dog has one on his foot that he constantly licks but its not infected. Thanks Xx


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

You're welcome  Glad I could help.


----------

